# our boo bash 08



## biggnboog (Oct 11, 2008)

went pretty darn well this year.. we ended up having 104 guests and it went almost off without a hitch, whatever that means.

a guest did get pics of the props and I hope to have them posted up here by tonight if possible.

Thanks for the great ideas and encouragement to keep going.
By encouragement I mean just knowing there are other freaks out there that made our stuff seem like it was a walk in the park.. Next year IS GONNA ROCK thanks to you guys and your ideas..

Thanks again
Boog and Deb


----------



## biggnboog (Oct 11, 2008)

ok there is a better than average chance I put this in the wrong section.. 


little help please


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Im sure they will move this for you if needed.
Glad to hear all went well! Congratulations!
Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## biggnboog (Oct 11, 2008)

ok these are my props.. I didnt take the pics so they are not exactly the angle I was hoping for. 
I dont know if you can see it or not but the head was "leaking" cherry uv vodka


----------



## biggnboog (Oct 11, 2008)

oh and the blue bowl had blue uv.. and tonic water.. so it was glowing a nice eerie blue


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice pics bigg
cool guillotine
they wil prob move it to haunts and displays thread.


----------

